# Whacky grills and smokers



## keltin (Aug 31, 2007)

Here's a list of some pretty far out, but rather cool grills and smokers.


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 1, 2007)

My Big Green Egg is there!!!!!!
THere are some really interesting and unique Grills pictured. I like the one that is a big Semi Smoker.


----------

